# Rented House



## mrnigelhillier (Dec 9, 2011)

Kuala lumpur could you tell me of the nice areas to live i am looking for a house 4 bed and an idea of costs thank you


----------



## logosho (Dec 20, 2011)

hi mrnigelhillier, you need to be specific of where you want to rent.

Saw the other post of yours on the education.
If you are looking for a place which is near to international schools, you can try Mount Kiara, Bangsar, Damansara Heights, KL Sentral or Sri Hartamas.
BUT these places are expensive. They easily cost you RM 4,000/month - RM 15,000/month for a house with 4 bedded.

For travelling convenience, i will recommend KL Sentral.


----------

